

If CS were taught in as many classes as English in K-12, what would 12th grade CS look like? - amichail

Would you expect to see parallels between English and CS teaching as students progress to courses in higher grades?
======
jballanc
The better question would be: If CS were taught in as many classes as English
in K-12, what would 12th grade _English_ look like?

To address the question posed, though, I would posit that 12th grade CS would
not benefit substantially. Very advanced CS relies on topics from math and
other areas which can only be developed gradually. There's no point in
teaching efficient algorithms for Newton's Method or Runge-Kutta to a student
who hasn't even had entry level calculus.

I would advocate more teaching of CS in elementary education not for the
virtues of CS, but for the structure it brings to much else that is taught at
that level. Teaching principles of logic in English or Science, and then
putting those principles into practice with a simple program would help to
reinforce what's already being taught.

------
gills

      class student extends DidntPayAttention
                 implements IForgot, Entitled, CantSpell, Unaccountable {
        public void learnCS(InputStream education) {
          int pagesInTextbook = education.available();
          while (0 < pagesInTextbook) {
            education.skip(pagesInTextbook);
            AmericanIdol.open();
            Twitter.send('@kidAcrossRoom','omg rofl did u see Amaricun Idal');
        }
      };

~~~
brianto2010
Your brackets are unbalanced. You forgot one after the while loop block. Also,
Java uses double quotes to create a String object, not single quotes.

Sorry, I couldn't resist...

~~~
gills
hehe...all part of the joke, my friend :)

------
rms
I don't think it would look that different than what 12th grade CS already
looks like. Maybe a project class that could follow the data structures course
already taught in some schools?

